# last pics for a while



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

fixed my pacmans tank up.


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

him


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

last one


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

found out he's a male he was croaking all night.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

skater_4_lyfe said:


> found out he's a male he was croaking all night.











on3wd


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

bobme said:


> skater_4_lyfe said:
> 
> 
> > found out he's a male he was croaking all night.
> ...


 lol yup owned


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

skater_4_lyfe said:


> found out he's a male he was croaking all night.










that sucks 
females get about twice the size
but thats a perfect setup for your frog
i have almost exactly the same just diffrent plants


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

Death in # said:


> skater_4_lyfe said:
> 
> 
> > found out he's a male he was croaking all night.
> ...


 I might buy another one and setup another tank I might get lucky







I was hopeing for a female.


----------

